# Paper bedding



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Long story short, I have a surplus of paper bedding from a rabbit who passed away. Can I mix it with the pine shavings to extend the life of the bedding -- or will my girls eat it?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It should be fine. They won't eat it..They may have to get used to it though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. Why not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've known folks who put their shredded paper in for bedding mixed with the shavings. The paper is very absorbent so it does a good job keeping things dryer.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

If shredding our documents didn't secure the account numbers and social security numbers enough....I'm sure chicken poo and scratching will


----------

